# I like madrigalist so mutch that ....



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to record a madrigal for 3 voices, my friend has a podcast system, we did experiment sometime ago(serieously).

Two of my friend are italians, maybe they could writhe some poetry in of course italian, we could
do a short set of madrigal like a book of madrigals whit 10 songs.I hope the experiment go well, i wont us to sound like early days madrigalists.

By the way i heard mister Frescobaldi madrigals wow, i mean wow, so interresting and so beautifull, just like mister Lassus did awesome madrigals.The only problem whit these madrigals is there hard to find...

*Is there a good compilation of italian madrigalist or better yet a compilation of europe top madrigalists. Madrigals is what i like he most these days* ???

:tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

...so mutch that... you're now on ecstasy :wave:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I want to record a madrigal for 3 voices, my friend has a podcast system, we did experiment sometime ago(serieously).
> 
> Two of my friend are italians, maybe they could writhe some poetry in of course italian, we could
> do a short set of madrigal like a book of madrigals whit 10 songs.I hope the experiment go well, i wont us to sound like early days madrigalists.
> ...


There are, I noticed one by The Kings Singers just now, but I haven't heard any of them. Have. You discovered Willaert's motets yet? And Marenezio's madrigals? If not, you're in for a real treat.

But my real reason for posting is to say that the genre is far from being an ancient dead one - you may enjoy George Crumb's madrigals with instruments for example, or Michael Finnissy's motets. I do.


----------

